# flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

First I wanted to let yall know I was alive. I retired and moved to MCWD lakes. We
get electricity there almost every day but internet is almost non existant so I haven't 
connected up yet.

Fishing for flats has been pretty uneventful all summer with a few flats early then nothing. We got a weeks
worth of bites and collected 5 over 40 pounds.










I finally remembered how the delay on my camera shutter worked and got a picture of one of the flats 

Chad got his personal best during this week. (62 lbs)










Pardon the picture quality. Due to camera batteries and operator error we had some SNAFU 
with pics and movies. This is a screen capture showing the fish from one of the movies that
turned out.

Chad seemed very pleased with the cat and the boat ride he got while landing it.


----------



## LoveBigCats (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice fish. Wish I could land into something like that before the year ends. Glad to see some big ones popping up.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

awesome fish. glad to see some big fish recently caught


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

nice fish! Good to hear a report. 62s a good one haha. Heard of another 62 caught this week down at salt fork. Good old jerry finally broke 60. (for those who know him ). Been a slow year for us this year too.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice fish Robby! I knew you were still out there somewhere! Glad to see you are still alive! :G


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

LoveBigCats said:


> Nice fish. Wish I could land into something like that before the year ends.


Heck I would be happy to land into something like that before my life ends! Those are hogs. Great catch Katfish, as always.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats on the fish, I think you'll enjoy retirement over there catching big flattys.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

WOW what did that big one go? 62 only ?"? Man the pic makes it look close to 75! Congrats on the fish and your retirement! PS seen your one of your pictures in a conevence store near a MCWD campground this year. You are NOW officailly famous. lol


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

I've never seen this photo before, but I came across it while looking for some fish identification photos. As soon as I saw it I knew it was Katfish. Man that guy can catch the big ones. NICE !!!!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Good to see you post again Robbie. You always seem to catch the big ones. Enjoy your retirement and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I am enjoying my retirement Been learning to shoot a bow and hunting deer.

Not so steady with the bow yet but already been very close to more big bucks than past 20 years of gun hunting.

When hunting is over I intend to strategically place some timber near flathead spots and also attempt to create new hotspots by placing structure where it will help

James River blue cats are still growing and I allowed Crappiebub to have the record for a year
I think it's time for an Ohio boy to break the century mark.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

katfish said:


> I am enjoying my retirement Been learning to shoot a bow and hunting deer.
> 
> Not so steady with the bow yet but already been very close to more big bucks than past 20 years of gun hunting.
> 
> ...



i was just down at the james a few months ago. The size of the blues in that river are unbelievable. Its definately worth the trip down there, hope you break the record on your next trip


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

just a couple more










My 2 grandsons learned why we stay on the lake at night.










Another flat I caught while fishing alone


----------

